# Looking for some drippers



## Viper_SA (4/4/22)

Hi all,

I'm looking for some dripper. Made especially for dripping and not squonking. No mesh please. 810 drip tips preferred and single coils if possible, but will look at dual coils as well. Then also looking for a very simple mtl drippers for testing mtl tobaccos with. Considering going back into DIY a little bit. I enjoy the Nitrous, but it's not really perfect for dripping. Also have the OG Recurve, but very shallow juice Wells on that. 

Hit me with some ideas please.


----------



## vicTor (4/4/22)

Impi RDA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/4/22)

Dead Rabbit SQ with MTL airflow and 510 adapter for tobacco's and DL/RDL and 810 for dripping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (4/4/22)

Dead Rabbit v3. Can be run in single or dual coil.
Digiflavour Drop 1.5
Tigertek Morphe RDA ( single coiler )
Augvape & Twisted Messes Ocula RDA

All good flavour RDAs.... the list can go on & on... 
You really just need to find one that works best for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/4/22)

I have an asmodus .blank if you're keen.

Single coil, top airflow, super deep juice well.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

